# Who has the easiest licensing requirements



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, I've heard from everyone that gave their thought on who had the strictest licensing requirements http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/who-has-strictest-licensing-requirements-33180/

So who do you think has the easiest? This is only dealing with state wide licensing and the documents and qualifying to take the test, I know some other juridictions don't have state wide licensing. 

I believe Iowa has the easiest so far from what Ive read, that has to do with the providing documents to take the test and passing the test.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Some states don't have any licensing requirements, so, those states.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What.......... what's a 'license'? :blink:


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Some states don't have any licensing requirements, so, those states.


 
I thought I mention that in my original post, so those would not be in the running.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

I was grandfathered in when my state began requiring a license (20 some years ago). Easiest test I ever didn't take. I know.... smart ass.

But I have since taken the test (just for giggles). I can't say that it was hard, and I didn't "study" for it, but if I was new and green, it might have been somewhat more challenging. I have been fortunate in my career to have had widely varied experiences and have had to use codes, formulas, and most of all- my brain. 

Bottom line (for me anyway) is- easy is a relative term, as is the term hard. And if a person is looking for a place to land that has "easy" or no licensing requirements, they only fool themselves. We should all strive to be the best we can at ANYTHING we do. We will never know all there is to know about electrons (they are goofy little things at times), but if electron flow is our chosen path, we need to understand them to our limit.

Yeah, I know... blah, blah, blah. But I got my bosses snowballed. :laughing:

Mark


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

iowa's isn't really that difficult. Go through your 4 year DOL approved apprenticeship, send that paper into the state, wait a month, get approved to take your test. Go take the test, get a passing score of 75% or better. Wait another month. Send in $300 to the state, wait a month, get your journeyman card. Wait 2 years, take your masters test, send them some more money, your a master.


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

Well said, al smelter!!!


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought there was only a handful of testing agencies, so how can one be that much harder than the other
To answer your question in Pennsylvania is $50 every two years with proof of insurance and you are licensed to do residential in the state
Commercial license depends on the local municipality, most townships it is roughly a $100 fee with insurance but the cities like Philadelphia require a test


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Of all the test I have taken Virginia was a snap, but that was years ago when VA went to state wide licenses. Prior to that, licenses were county to county


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

SC seems easy compared to what you guys have said about other localities. I was able to take a masters exam without taking a journeyman's first. This was along time ago though.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Alabama is pretty easy. I skipped the journeyman's, showed 4 yrs of "supervisory" experience on jobs, turned in paperwork, took 1 test, and got the master's or "electrical contractor" as it is termed here. It has unlimited scope. By law, you have to have it to do any electrical work for pay (unless for another licensed company, of course), but that law is only enforced in a few places. Some counties here still do not require inspections. And we always work hot. Barefoot.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Nevada doesn't license electricians at all, but Reno and Vegas do. I don't know about Vegas, but Reno uses some sort of national test. I don't do much work in Reno, so I don't have a license. 

The state does require a license for a contractor of any kind though. I don't know what the requirements are, but given some of the jokers around here, it cannot possible be even slightly difficult.


----------

